# Romeo OTA and Cable Channels



## mobilelawyer (Jan 3, 2006)

I have read multiple posts confirming that owners have seamlessly mixed both OTA and cable channels on other Tivo models, and I note that the 4 tuner Romeo model offers both OTA and cable tuning.

It logically follows that the cable and OTA channels can both be tuned by the Romeo model that has that capability, and that the two sources are not mutually exclusive and can be utilized simultaneously. In other words, after an initial cable and ota scan, both sets of channels show up on the grid and can be utilized.

Would an owner who has and is using the four tuner Romeo please confirm this assumption? Don't answer unless you have the model and can confirm based on your own experience. 

Please, no "it should work" replies. I want to know if it does work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope. Its one or the other. There are many threads on this, basically it has four tuners, and it would take 8 to tune into both ota and cable at the same time.

Do you have any cites for the folks here to reference?


----------



## brettatk (Oct 11, 2002)

Everything I've read has said you cannot combine the OTA and Cable tuners on the Roamio like you could do with previous models. But I guess if you will only believe someone who has actually tried this then you'll have to wait a bit longer to get the bad news.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

One or the other on my basic.

Im in mobile as well and on the AVS thread for our area. The signal reception on OTA is the best Ive seen, it pulls in fox when the Dish and Directv tuners would not.


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

I have a Romaio basic and it only has "1" coax input so you can not connect both an antenna and cable like the Premier can.

They will never work simultaneously, but and ONLY A GUESS, if you had a 2 to 1 input switcher, it might work so you can watch cable then flick the switcher and watch OTA. I can try this in the next couple days and see what happens.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Rkkeller said:


> I have a Romaio basic and it only has "1" coax input so you can not connect both an antenna and cable like the Premier can.
> 
> They will never work simultaneously, but and ONLY A GUESS, if you had a 2 to 1 input switcher, it might work so you can watch cable then flick the switcher and watch OTA. I can try this in the next couple days and see what happens.


It might be able to tune both if you used a switch however you would have to re-run setup each time you switched to have the DVR be usable as there is no option for Cable and OTA, only one or the other. Not to mention the potential issues with needing to repair the cable card after each switch.

If someone really wants a TiVo DVR that can work with digital cable and OTA at the same time they will have to live with a Series 3 or dual tuner Premiere.


----------



## KTwChoiceTV (Sep 27, 2013)

If one connected a signal splitter in reverse to the Roamio, with an antenna connected to one output of the splitter and a cable connected to the other, and the input of the splitter connected to the sole input of the Roamio, would that "trick" the Roamio into receiving both OTA and digital cable signals?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

KTwChoiceTV said:


> If one connected a signal splitter in reverse to the Roamio, with an antenna connected to one output of the splitter and a cable connected to the other, and the input of the splitter connected to the sole input of the Roamio, would that "trick" the Roamio into receiving both OTA and digital cable signals?


I do not believe so, I believe the OTA frequencies are the same as the lower Cable ones and would cause signal conflicts.


----------

